# Attention wingfoot goose hunters!!!!



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

To the fine people who were goose "hunting" on the south end of wingfoot on Sunday.My new favorite place to fish is where ever you are hunting. You dont own the lake. Just because you think you are entitled to close off a 20 acre area doesnt mean you are. Throwing rocks at me and the area im fishing will do you no good. I can just move 100 feet away and still fish while messing up your chances to get a shot. I didnt complain when you were blocking 150 ft of shoreline. Oh and you need to train your dog better so he doesnt jump in the water when you throw rocks. Thanks have a nice hunt!!!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

If you were parked right in front of them, i could see them being upset. Were you out of their shooting window, or off to the side of them? if you were, no problem there... no need to throw rocks at you, well at least they didn't throw lead at you! ha ha
I deal with the Nimi Goose hunters every year, ive had them tell me there is no fishing when people are hunting out there.... ok. I do stay away from which direction the blind is facing, But ill be out there sharing the lake. Too bad Goose season coincides with some of the best Crappie fishin of the year.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Since the OP didn't really explain what lead to this altercation I can only base this post on the tone of his original post. 

If the goose hunters were there first....... and I can almost bet that they were. Then it was you, who was invading their territory. It's funny that you said all you'd have to do is move 100' and still fish. The goose hunters don't have that luxury. They have to stay within a certain distance of where their blind is allowed to be. They get up very early to be on the water and set up before legal shooting light. Probably having done a lot of work to build their blind before hand, and then set out decoys that morning ...... only to have some uncaring fisherman come wandering along and screw up all their hard work. You sound shocked that they threw rocks at you, and reveled in the fact that their dog was chasing the rocks they were throwing. Then you say you will continue to harass the hunters any chance you get. You do realize that's illegal, right? 

I would really love to hear the goose hunters side of this story. I have a sneaking suspicion that we'd find out who was acting like they own the lake. And I bet it wouldn't be the goose hunters.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

They may have been worried about your safety as far as the "20 acre" comment.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

How do we even know that the hunters are on this site? Are we guessing?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

don,t get all worked up about the hunters, the early goose closes today and teal will close next weekend, then u have the lake to fish till mid oct when duckand goose re-opens, then u have to share the lake with them again..


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I can tell you what happened with no need to lie. I headed out from the waterloo ramp going SW. When i got about half way across the lake i saw their decoys. So instead of continuing to their area i went west and hit the shoreline. Mind you that their blind was facing NE and limited on each side by trees. I primarily fish for bass so i don't park. I moved south along the shore til i got about 50 yds away and i hear "Really?". Not, hey could you give us some room or ask me to move. I surely would have honored their request. I am one of the most courteous and friendly people on the water. I don't invade others fishing zones or go where shore fishing is going on. I give people lots of room. But if you can't just ask, without being a jerk well sorry. Now had they not said anything i would have been out of their area within 5 min or less. Instead they walked down the shore, 100 feet past their area and threw rocks. I was already leaving the area. Was in their firing area for less than 3min. I never got anywhere near their decoys and their blind was not constructed ahead of time. It was portable. bassbeme with your knowledge of the law you surely know that throwing rocks from shore at a boat is illegal. Me driving my boat on a public lake is in no way harrasment. As far as my comment about moving 100 ft away it was meant to show that them throwing rocks to disrupt my fishing is futile because i can just move out of their range and it has no effect on me. I am not a person who is intimidated easily or known to give a positive reaction to a negative one. The whole point is that if they had some courtesy i would have been gone.I don't understand how they thought their actions would make me want to be at all helpful to them. If they thought they were going to get me to move by being jerks they were wrong. Not to mention them making comments amongst themselves about kicking my ass and firing a shot to scare me. Note to people, if a light wind is blowing from you toward me on a calm lake, i can hear everything you say from a good distance.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

You were fishing too close to them. They were there first and you should respect that. You have the entire lake to fish and have to get within 50 yards of thier decoy set up?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Well Boys, It sounds like the Waterfowl Hunter,
VS the Fisherman 2013 Battle has officially begun!!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep,gotta say YOU were the wrong one here.I don't hunt waterfowl,but can guarantee you they were up before you,there before you and you ruined their spot.And for what?Not to mention the fact that you were DEFINATELY in the range of their goose guns at 100yds let alone 50.You're right,they don't own the lake but neither do you.They had just as much a right to be there as you and you were "that guy" in this situation.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> You were fishing too close to them. They were there first and you should respect that. You have the entire lake to fish and have to get within 50 yards of thier decoy set up?


I could certainly understand that. But to be a jerk about it is unnecessary. I don't buy the "you have the whole lake to fish" thing. Goose hunters have all the fields to hunt
I can't fish in a field. If i would have parked i could understand. Not to mention they were making a bunch of noise as well as fishing themselves. I wasn't tieing up a large area of water and preventing anyone from using it for hours. So how far away should i be? Is the lake closed when there is hunting? Wingfoot isn't a big lake and they weren't the only hunters. There were 15 boats on the lake. Not to mention there are a lot more geese on golf courses than on lakes. Ha.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

And if i am in their way, a simple " hey can you give us some room?" works really well. I don't go out to get in peoples way or have hassles. I have have an ex wife and a business for that.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

from what I read here,, you should have never posted the happening, kept your mouth shut, and forget it.things happen.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

bountyhunter said:


> from what I read here,, you should have never posted the happening, kept your mouth shut, and forget it.things happen.[/QUOTE
> Much agreed!!! My bad.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I personally wouldn't want to be by people firing guns anyways while I am fishing. Call me crazy, but I would hate to be peppered by accident. I love to fish, but not that much. It surprises me that both fishing and hunting are permitted at the same time and at the same location. When the parks hunt deer to thin out their numbers the area around bodies of water is closed to fishing. That has been my experience. Last I checked deer weren't even big swimmers so you think you would be safe to fish.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I have been on the water early in the morning when it was so quiet that when my text alert went off on my phone it about startled me out of the boat. 

I cannot imagine having a shotgun fire off from out of nowhere...it would probably scare the &#&! out of me! I to was surprised that hunters and fishermen can occupy the same water.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i agree. i would never want to be around that while trying to fish.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Let me see if I have this right? You initially saw their decoys from half way across the lake.... so you went to the shore and fished *towards* their set up, to within 50 yards. Then go on to explain that if they had just asked you to give them some room, that you would have honored their request. 

Sorry........ the goose hunters shouldn't have had to ask you to give them some room. You knew they were there..... you should have automatically gave them some room. That would have been the courteous thing to do. 

I just wonder how you would react if you were fishing down a bank, and someone pulled up on the same bank and started fishing towards you? Would you be mad? Would you call that person names? 

I've fished many lakes while goose hunters were out. I've always given them at least 100 yards. That includes during bass tournaments where I have paid money to fish that day. I know years ago Mogadore used to have the lake closed until noon on the days that goose and duck hunters were going to be present. I'm not sure if they do that anymore, but maybe it's something the state needs to consider.

Of course if the state did something like that, it would just piss off the anglers that know better than to move to within 50 yards of someone hunting ducks or geese.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey Tilefish, waterfowl season is very short. Fishing season is year round. Would it be ok if the waterfowlers took their dog to where ever you were fishing in the Spring and trained the dog to retrieve? Perhaps on top of the spawning beds you were trying to fish? Wingfoot and Mogadore have waterfowl drawings. So it is not like people show up and freelance the lakes. They have a right to be there. Screwing up their hunting is B.S. on your part. Go fish elswhere during the time frame or avoid their blind locations.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

in the hunters defense it is a lot of work to get up at0 dark thirty and get out and get setup. and a fisherman can quickly ruin any possibility of attracting waterfowl .give them some room and all will be safe.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

tilefish said:


> I could certainly understand that. But to be a jerk about it is unnecessary. I don't buy the "you have the whole lake to fish" thing. Goose hunters have all the fields to hunt
> I can't fish in a field. If i would have parked i could understand. Not to mention they were making a bunch of noise as well as fishing themselves. I wasn't tieing up a large area of water and preventing anyone from using it for hours. So how far away should i be? Is the lake closed when there is hunting? Wingfoot isn't a big lake and they weren't the only hunters. There were 15 boats on the lake. Not to mention there are a lot more geese on golf courses than on lakes. Ha.


Its thier right to hunt that body of water as it yours to fish it. Your defense as they should be hunting in fields of golf courses is lame. They decided to go to a public body of water just like you did. Seriously you should reconsider in this day and age your actions before acting like a male body part to two people with goose guns.


----------



## allyfisher (Jan 9, 2013)

You should have took pics and posted them. How close you were and them throwing rocks. I always give the guy with the gun room.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

I hunt rocky fork lake for geese. I hunted last weekend and was carrying on a conversation with a guy fishing from our blind. In the middle of talking to him the geese started coming towards our decoys which were 20-30 yards from where he was fishing. After knocking some floating jerky out of the sky we continued our conversation about fishing. Early goose season is mostly hunting the local birds. Not a lot of migrating birds this early. These birds spend all summer on the lakes and are not really spooked by boats. Hell the birds we killed would have landed within 20 yards of the guy fishing and we had no problem getting shots. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I guess we are going to have to agree to disagree. I refuse to agree that i have to give up half a lake or whatever on my day off. Not to mention i was passing by for what would have been a few minutes. It was 9 am. If they were out before light then they had plenty of time to themselves. Again i wasn't camping in their area i was casting the shoreline and not the shoreline they were on. And i am not afraid of idiots with guns. Seen plenty of them in my time. When i fish i am using up an area about 100 ft by 100 feet at most. Im sure if i was out there first they would have just packed up and left right? And it took them less than 10 min to pack up and leave. Would still like to know what amount of area i am supposed to give them.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im not defending Tilefish by any means but have had many run ins over the years with rude waterfowl hunters who generally DO think they own the water. Just yesterday during a catfish tourney on the Ohio River, rolled up the bank about to anchor up about 100 ft offshore and barely saw the guys right there in a blind on shore, so I moved on, I waved once I saw them and they acknowledged us moving off. Not a problem but I have had many shots over my head as warnings as well as nasty name callings when most of the time, I just didn't see there well camo'd blinds. Lets face it when im in the boat, im not watching the shore line for anything and we often see geese and ducks well used to boats and never move when you get close to them so that doesn't always signal a blind nearby. 

Im just saying many times we don't notice you so be kind and holler and most of the boat guys will just move on before you become a dick and think we did it on purpose. Rant over


Salmonid


----------



## Urizen (Jul 6, 2013)

Not sure I want to weigh in on such a contentious issue, but I have to ask, was the water at wingfoot still green and cloudy or has it cleared up? Trying to decide between there and mogadore tomorrow morning.

I don't know whether you were in the wrong or right, since we only have one side of the story, but it seems to me that if they thought you were too close a polite request to leave their area should have preceded the rock throwing.


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

50 yards is way to close. If a goose was skimming across the lake a few feet up some hunters can follow it and fire. Yes you should always know where your shooting, but quiet bass boats trolling in range will not always be noticed. A little common sense from both sides would defused the situation. Yes you should have been farther away, and yes, you should never throw rocks at anyone or anything. Mt two cents....


----------



## dmc (Apr 14, 2013)

If your looking for geese try mentor. there's about 150 per mud puddle out that way, no gun needed just walk up to them hit them with a stick. yard dinner


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm not on one side or the other and I do see both sides points so don't reply to me saying I don't get this or don't understand that, but I would rather have somebody cast into me than literally shoot into me. Personally I would be afraid to hunt where fishermen are in case they were to get to close and I put a shot into one. Call me crazy, but I would see it as, "People will be fishing so do I really want to hunt there?" By the way minnowhead, not to offend you, but you have a really nice avatar pic. I think that is what it is called. The pic below your name.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

dmc said:


> If your looking for geese try mentor. there's about 150 per mud puddle out that way, no gun needed just walk up to them hit them with a stick. yard dinner


That is to funny. Hit them with a stick. Haha. If only fishing were that easy, but i suppose it wouldn't be as fun then.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Urizen said:


> Not sure I want to weigh in on such a contentious issue, but I have to ask, was the water at wingfoot still green and cloudy or has it cleared up? Trying to decide between there and mogadore tomorrow morning.
> 
> I don't know whether you were in the wrong or right, since we only have one side of the story, but it seems to me that if they thought you were too close a polite request to leave their area should have preceded the rock throwing.


The water is still green. The south end is better than the north. East end wasn't bad. The north end is really ugly.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be anywhere near a goose that alive. I'd prefer them dead as dirt.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

To Tilefish : You seem to be standing on the premise that you can't be wrong. With that attitude I predict you will have more than one ex-wife.

If you think this fellow fishermen and hunters have been rough on you wait till you marry a woman who has no forgiveness in her. I shudder to think of the results.

As far as respect and courtesy it should be given before being expected. You violated their temporary staked claim. If you were in the area first and they started setting out their decoy and blind within range of your boat.
You would have .............?

If you open your mind more than your mouth you will always learn at a much faster rate.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

That's cold papaperch. The ex-wife thing.


----------



## CowboyWyatt (Mar 2, 2013)

Tilefish, having met you a couple of times, I'm not weighing in on this from either side. I can tell you I occasionally fly radio controlled airplanes off State Street behind the trap and skeet range. I van remember more than once finding beebies on my truck or hearing pellets within a few feet of where I was standing. That is almost a quarter mile distance between us and them. Give shooters plenty of berth. You never know if one of them is a freeloader and likes hot loads which means more velocity and distance. 
You're an ok person to me. Don't put your life in jeopardy to prove a point. Cowboy Chaplain Tim doesn't want to come preach over your carcass in a pretty polished shiny wooden tackle box. I wouldn't like that at all. Nuff said, you are a great man. 
As to the unforgiving wife; if a man is intelligent enough to marry a woman of such unforgiving character, he gets what he gets. God help him. 
God bless you Tilefish. Now where are we going fishing next? 

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Tilefish, do you have any clue what steel shot would do to you at 50 yards? YOU are putting yourself and the hunters in a bad situation, and if an odnr ranger was around I would bet they would write your dumbass up! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

CowboyWyatt said:


> Tilefish, having met you a couple of times, I'm not weighing in on this from either side. I can tell you I occasionally fly radio controlled airplanes off State Street behind the trap and skeet range. I van remember more than once finding beebies on my truck or hearing pellets within a few feet of where I was standing. That is almost a quarter mile distance between us and them. Give shooters plenty of berth. You never know if one of them is a freeloader and likes hot loads which means more velocity and distance.
> You're an ok person to me. Don't put your life in jeopardy to prove a point. Cowboy Chaplain Tim doesn't want to come preach over your carcass in a pretty polished shiny wooden tackle box. I wouldn't like that at all. Nuff said, you are a great man.
> As to the unforgiving wife; if a man is intelligent enough to marry a woman of such unforgiving character, he gets what he gets. God help him.
> God bless you Tilefish. Now where are we going fishing next?
> ...


----------



## Daduru (Apr 14, 2004)

We are just smart enough to know what guns are capable of, and trying to prevent a disaster.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

tilefish said:


> Well CowboyWyatt, i guess we can go anywhere now because the hunters are done for a while as i understand it. At least i know who the goose hunters are on this site. With the permission of the goose hunters i would say we could go to Wingfoot. Let me check with all the hunters and make sure it's ok if we use the lake. What do you say hunters? Are we allowed to fish Wingfoot? Please post a schedule so we know when we are allowed to fish. SMH.



This post is truly amazing, and it really tells everyone that you aren't the type of fisherman you professed to be in one of your earlier posts. Actually this last post tells me that you are one of "them" but you just don't get it. And you evidently never will.

It saddens me that you say you're a "bass fisherman" because you are the type of bass fisherman that give all us other bass fisherman, a bad name. 

And if you consider me one of the goose hunters you referred to ......... surprise surprise ........ you're wrong again.


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Early goose is about controlling the population of local geese. These guys were doing a public service. Give room if for no other reason than to help cull the geese flocks.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

tilefish said:


> I guess we are going to have to agree to disagree. I refuse to agree that i have to give up half a lake or whatever on my day off. Not to mention i was passing by for what would have been a few minutes. It was 9 am. If they were out before light then they had plenty of time to themselves. Again i wasn't camping in their area i was casting the shoreline and not the shoreline they were on. And i am not afraid of idiots with guns. Seen plenty of them in my time. When i fish i am using up an area about 100 ft by 100 feet at most. Im sure if i was out there first they would have just packed up and left right? And it took them less than 10 min to pack up and leave. Would still like to know what amount of area i am supposed to give them.


First off let me say I am not a goose hunter and consider myself an avid
Bass fisherman. I would be highly up-set if someone was throwing rocks at me while I was fishing especially on public waters and there is no excuse for the hunters to do that period!! 

But and a big but here is what I think you are failing to understand is the hunters have every right to be there ALSO and the Majority of fisherman would have given them a little more space. I have accidently come up on these guys before and have felt just terrible. I can only imagine the hunters were up-set with me but the big difference here is i high tail it away from them right away. Its just the right thing to do!! 

Sounds to me like you are taking the stand that you have every right to be there also and legally, well probably yes but I dont think that is going to work out very well for you at the end of the day.

One more thing where you and i differ is I am highly afraid of idiots with guns.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I used to hunt waterfowl many years ago when there really weren't that many in our area. I loved trying to outsmart them and the (sometimes!) fast action, but it departed from my credo not to shoot anything I wasn't going to eat. Since I never had a duck or goose "cooked" that I thought was worth a sh$$(table fare!), I stopped pursuing them all together. Just seemed to be a waste of a bird/life. 
That being said, I was on Mogadore one sunrise with a pardner who had luckily drawn a blind for the morning(you had to quit hunting at noon!) Two guys show up in the mist on the edge of our decoys and we yelled(politely) that they were fishing in our spread, were within gun range, and would they mind moving on or at least out of range of our magnums? They got very irate and this request and dropped their anchor yelling back angrily that we "don't own the lake"! We, again politely, told them the lake was closed by regulation to fishing on MWFS til noon during the waterfowl seasons!(Truth!) Theysaid BS, called us namesm, and told us to stuff our guns and decoys where the sun don't shine! Now duck hunters as a rule are gruff, no nonsense, diehard hunters and the guy I was with was pretty hardcore. So when a duck circled our spread, my friend swung on it and when it was about directly in line with the fishermen(BUT still pretty high up) he fired a shell and the shot dropped out of the sky all around the boat with it's AH occupants! You never saw two guys get their anchor up and row back across the lake so fast!! They were yelling expletetives until they were out of sight behind an island promising to contact a Warden and report us!!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Might be a cold statement about the EX-WIFE but show me any ex wife that is forgiving. Tilefish is about as compromising as a 6inch piece of I-Beam.

Don't know about the rest of you but there are times when even if you are right its time to either keep your mouth shut or lie like a dog.

Example ; Your pleasingly plump wife asks you while trying on a new pair of pants " Do these make me look fat ? " You reply :
A. yes but your fat is what really makes you look fat.
B. Maybe
C. You look fantastic

You could insist on being right and truthful then your wife is going to be about as warm as a glacier. Or you be a scoundrel like me and go with a the SMART answer. Guess whose life will be just a little more warm and fuzzy.

Another thing anyone who says he is not afraid of idiots with guns. I remember some "newbies " in Nam talking like John Wayne and how anxious they were for real combat. 99.9 % of them were converted when the first bullet whistled by their ears. I never knew humans eyes could get so big and burrow so deep in the dirt sometimes without the aid of a shovel.

Being right or wrong has absolutely nothing to do with this situation. I think we can all agree that having a fishing rod in your hand and arguing with guys with guns in hand. Is about as smart as answer A.

By the way I do not hunt anything. But I realize life is fragile and no sense bucking the odds.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

As others have said........... if a fisherman comes up on a blind full of hunters that they didn't know was there, it's understandable. I've done it a few times, and I am sure there are many others of us that have done it as well. I've never had a harsh exchange with a duck or goose hunter. They will usually wave or make themselves known, and then its a friendly wave, and a "sorry about that" and I'll leave the area, just like the vast majority of us would.

This person KNEW the hunters were there and still went over to well within shotgun range of them. He wanted them to respect his right to be on the water, yet clearly had no respect for their right to be there as well. Then ... in the face of overwhelming public opinion to the contrary, he continues to defend his actions, even going so far as to poke fun at those trying to explain to him that he may have error d in his judgement of the situation that lead to his altercation with the hunters. 

Amazing........ completely and utterly amazing.

Good luck out there Tilefish ............ I have a feeling you're going to need it.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> I used to hunt waterfowl many years ago when there really weren't that many in our area. I loved trying to outsmart them and the (sometimes!) fast action, but it departed from my credo not to shoot anything I wasn't going to eat. Since I never had a duck or goose "cooked" that I thought was worth a sh$$(table fare!), I stopped pursuing them all together. Just seemed to be a waste of a bird/life.
> That being said, I was on Mogadore one sunrise with a pardner who had luckily drawn a blind for the morning(you had to quit hunting at noon!) Two guys show up in the mist on the edge of our decoys and we yelled(politely) that they were fishing in our spread, were within gun range, and would they mind moving on or at least out of range of our magnums? They got very irate and this request and dropped their anchor yelling back angrily that we "don't own the lake"! We, again politely, told them the lake was closed by regulation to fishing on MWFS til noon during the waterfowl seasons!(Truth!) Theysaid BS, called us namesm, and told us to stuff our guns and decoys where the sun don't shine! Now duck hunters as a rule are gruff, no nonsense, diehard hunters and the guy I was with was pretty hardcore. So when a duck circled our spread, my friend swung on it and when it was about directly in line with the fishermen(BUT still pretty high up) he fired a shell and the shot dropped out of the sky all around the boat with it's AH occupants! You never saw two guys get their anchor up and row back across the lake so fast!! They were yelling expletetives until they were out of sight behind an island promising to contact a Warden and report us!!


LOL CJ ......... I LOVE IT !!!! lol And you are absolutely right about Mogadore being closed to fishing while duck and goose hunters were on the water. (I'd imagine that is still the case) There were signs clearly posted at every ramp stating that fact. I showed up out there a couple of different times, only to find out the the lake was closed. If I remember correctly they used to allow you to fish the area between route 43 and Congress Lake Rd.? 

Anyhow......... your example just shows what kind of idiots some fisherman can be. I wonder how the OP would have reacted if shot started raining down in the water all around him? 

Judging by his posts, we may be finding out in the next rant he posts. lol


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

great thread i was up at berlin fishing yesterday by the old railroad bridge all was quiet then all the sudden shotguns start going off about 50 yrs from me at first i was like what the '''''''' . then i realized they were goose hunting first time ive seen people hunting berlin. i didnt get mad they have every right to be there as me-just give em space.


----------



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> Let me see if I have this right? You initially saw their decoys from half way across the lake.... so you went to the shore and fished *towards* their set up, to within 50 yards. Then go on to explain that if they had just asked you to give them some room, that you would have honored their request.
> 
> Sorry........ the goose hunters shouldn't have had to ask you to give them some room. You knew they were there..... you should have automatically gave them some room. That would have been the courteous thing to do.
> 
> I just wonder how you would react if you were fishing down a bank, and someone pulled up on the same bank and started fishing towards you? Would you be mad? Would you call that person names?




The best post I have read yet. Not only is it courtesy, it's safety. Say the hunters don't notice you there, are swinging on a bird, and you take a load of BB's at 50 yards. Not a good day for anyone. 

I do blame part of this problem on fisherman that don't hunt, or don't understand duck/goose hunting, but logic tells me that I don't want to that close to people with guns that are shooting at moving targets.


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

I'll try to make this as simple as possible. I don't mind if you use an area for 12 hours if you don't mind if i use part of it for 5 minutes. If that doesn't sound fair and reasonable then i don't know what to say.


And papaperch..... Divorces don't always happen because of adultery or pedophilia as maybe the case in your situation. Sometimes divorces happen because of long term illness and financial hardship. What are you gonna do next, crack wise about my mom who died of cancer? Go ahead. I understand that there is an emptiness inside you that makes you feel good laughing at other peoples misfortune. See ya on the water.


----------



## cfioritto (Mar 25, 2012)

I think it just got ugly.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

tilefish:"I'll try to make this as simple as possible. I don't mind if you use an area for 12 hours if you don't mind if i use part of it for 5 minutes. If that doesn't sound fair and reasonable then i don't know what to say."

Using this logic you would expect a baseball game on a public field to stop for five minutes while you used the infield to build a sand castle ?

or

If you were fishing an area and a bunch of kids started swimming where you were casting that would be ok ?

You purposefully and with intent (which you admitted) infringed on the area that the hunters were using.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Sans the idiots who cross trolling lines (If only I could find 2000lb braid - "Yeah, got a 22 footer this AM - pontoon it was - put up a fight for about 20 min"), the lake is for everyone. As a 'cordial' fisherman, I try to excuse the curious and even the ignorantly rude ones. I try to help when others need help. I DO pick up others trash - I DO smoke - but you will NEVER see one of mine in the water - there is ALWAYS a plastic bag hanging either from my tiller or stick steer... I will note  NO WAKE doesnt mean NOT on plane  its means no wake (<2.2 MPH)  those morons do drive me crazy
That said - Throwing rocks - I don't care if you rammed their blind and ran over the decoys, their ignorant for that move.
The laws for the fisherman are much different than the law for someone holding a firearm  Id venture to say  get a video  and the assault charge would likely eliminate that person from ever legally hunting again. Your rights change when you have a firearm out  even a shotgun. There is a responsibility for gun ownership.

Im not being anti-hunter, but Ive been in like position many times  and most hunters are polite and cordial With fishing, you invade my spot  I might say something  but thats it. Ive seen hunters think they have rights  and they dont, period. Hunters tend to misunderstand  the gun and license give you LESS RIGHTS and more responsibility. Its the hunters that dont realize that, which become the problem  and there is NO excuse, period. Ive not hunted since I stopped working in Canada many many many moons ago (I have to choose my hobbies wisely, it didnt make the cut).
Im OK with everything else said  and agree  avoidance would have been best - but defending the hunters throwing rocks ARE YOU KIDDING ME?

In the eyes of the law, its no different than punching someone in the face with your left, while holding your 9mm in your right.

So yes - poor move on the fisherman, not his best choice... However - the ignorance of the hunters - what's next -- warning shot across the bow.

To defend the action of throwing rocks is to suggest you, yourself feel its OK and would do the same...

CLUNK (sound of me falling off my soapbox)...


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

More than likely the act of throwing rocks "at" the fisherman was actually throwing rocks in the vacinity of the invading fisherman as to effect the same result of the invading fisherman on the duck hunt!

I doubt he was chucking rocks at the fisherman intending to hit him or the boat.

Sounds like you were disrupting the hunt so they were disrupting your fishing. If I aint killin ducks, you aint catchin fish!

My concern here has more to do with the tolerance the state has with this kind of mature behavior. Keep it up boys and we all lose!

Sand Castles are awesome!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

[/QUOTE] Well CowboyWyatt, i guess we can go anywhere now because the hunters are done for a while as i understand it. At least i know who the goose hunters are on this site. With the permission of the goose hunters i would say we could go to Wingfoot. Let me check with all the hunters and make sure it's ok if we use the lake. What do you say hunters? Are we allowed to fish Wingfoot? Please post a schedule so we know when we are allowed to fish. SMH.[/QUOTE]

*Here is some information on controlled hunting at Wingfoot.*


ODNR, Division of Wildlife
In Cooperation with the City of Akron
2013 Controlled Early Season Waterfowl
Hunting Rules
Mogadore Reservoir/Wingfoot Lake
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/...ingfoot Early Season Waterfowl Rules_2013.pdf

HUNTING AND TRAPPING
Deer, small game hunting, and furbearer trapping are open to the public throughout this area, however a 
permit is required to trap beaver or river otter on this or any Division of Wildlife-owned or managed land. 
Waterfowl hunting opportunities are also available by permit only. Contact the division for information 
about waterfowl hunting and beaver and river otter trapping opportunities.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...footLakeWildlifeArea/tabid/23427/Default.aspx

Each applicant must bring a 2013-2014 hunting license. There are twelve (12) blind sites available at Mogadore and four (4) at Wingfoot and a calendar will be available showing all available hunting days for the 2013-2014 waterfowl season. In addition to drawing for the regular waterfowl season, a separate youth only drawing will be held for the two day youth season. A maximum of three persons may hunt each day and while the hunting partners may differ each day, the permit holder must always be present.

Permits will be issued for a period of one week and may only be used for the blind location chosen. *Special note: successful applicants will be permitted to hunt every day for one week and all day (during legal hours) on the dates listed on the permit.* Hunters will be required to submit a survey at the end of their permitted hunting period.

A20 Mogadore Reservoir and Wingfoot Lake Wildlife Area Adult Waterfowl Hunt (Portage County)
When: Permits will be drawn for 15-day access to a blind site during the early Canada goose season 
in September. Specific dates, bag limits, and shooting hours TO BE DETERMINED. Please refer to 
2013-14 Publication 298 (Migratory Game Bird Hunting Seasons) for more information.
What: Permits will be randomly selected by computer for blind sites at Mogadore Reservoir and Wingfoot Lake Wildlife Area for teal and Canada goose hunting. The permit holder and two guests 
(maximum of three people) may hunt each day. Hunters must provide their own boat access to blind 
sites at both locations. Gasoline powered engines are prohibited at Mogadore Reservoir, however 
electric motors are permitted. Gasoline powered engines less than 10 horsepower only are 
permitted at Wingfoot Lake. No blinds are constructed at blind sites at Wingfoot Lake and only 
certain sites at Mogadore Reservoir, so hunters should provide their own means of cover.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/...lled Waterfowl Hunting Opportunities_2013.pdf


*Hunting and fishing harassment laws.*
Ohio 

Baldwin's Ohio Revised Code Annotated. Title XV. Conservation of Natural Resources. Chapter 1533. Hunting; Fishing. General Provisions. 

Statute Details 
Printable Version 
Citation: OH ST § 1533.03 - 1533.031 

Citation: R.C. § 1533.031 - 1533.031 

Last Checked by Web Center Staff: 02/2013	

Summary: This section reflects Ohio's hunter harassment provisions. No person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent any person from hunting, trapping, or fishing for a wild animal by: placing oneself in a location that he or she knows may affect the behavior of the animal being hunted, trapped, or fished; using stimuli to affect animal behavior; or affecting the condition or location of personal property intended for use in the hunting, trapping, or fishing activity. A person who is or may be reasonably affected by the prohibited conduct can seek an injunction. The companion statute also provides that no person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent hunting by creating noise or loud sounds through the use of implements that are intended to affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted. Implements does not include items being used in the due course of farming, forestry, or commercial practices.


Statute in Full: 


1533.03 Harassment of hunters, trappers, and fishers prohibited

(A) No person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent any person from hunting, trapping, or fishing for a wild animal as authorized by this chapter by any of the following means:

(1) Placing oneself in a location in which he knows or should know that his presence may affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for or otherwise affect the feasibility of the taking of the wild animal by the hunter, trapper, or fisherman;

(2) Creating a visual, aural, olfactory, or physical stimulus intended to affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for;

(3) Affecting the condition or location of personal property intended for use in the hunting, trapping, or fishing activity.

(B) No person shall fail to obey the order of a peace officer or wildlife officer to desist from conduct that violates division (A) of this section.

(C) This section applies only to acts committed on lands or waters upon which hunting, trapping, or fishing activity may lawfully occur. This section does not apply to acts of a peace officer, the owner of the lands or waters, or a tenant or other person acting under authority of the owner on the lands or waters.

(D) Upon petition by a person who is or reasonably may be affected by conduct that violates or will violate division (A) of this section and a showing by that person that the conduct has occurred in a particular place and may reasonably be expected to occur in or near that place again, a court of common pleas may enjoin the conduct in accordance with Civil Rule 65.

(E) As used in this section, peace officer has the same meaning as in section 2935.01 of the Revised Code, and wildlife officer has the same meaning as in section 1531.13 of the Revised Code.

CREDIT(S)

(1994 S 182, eff. 10-20-94; 1991 S 46, eff. 10-23-91)



1533.031 Preventing hunting by creating noise or loud sounds prohibited

(A) No person shall purposely prevent or attempt to prevent any person from hunting a wild animal as authorized by this chapter by creating noise or loud sounds through the use of implements when the use of the implements is intended primarily to affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, when the hunting is taking place on lands or waters upon which the hunting activity may lawfully occur, and when the noise or loud sounds are created on lands or waters other than the lands or waters upon which the hunting activity may lawfully occur. Implements does not include items being used in the due course of farming, forestry, or commercial practices.

(B) Upon petition by a person who is or reasonably may be affected by conduct that violates or will violate division (A) of this section and a showing by that person that the conduct has occurred in a particular place and may reasonably be expected to occur in or near that place again, a court of common pleas may enjoin the conduct in accordance with Civil Rule 65.

CREDIT(S)

(1997 H 209, eff. 11-21-97)


My only question is were you issued a special use permit to use one of four blind sights at Wingfoot Lake? 

The hunters that have applied for and have been assigned the special permit by the Division of Wildlife only get 50 yards of shoreline to use. They also got up on their day off just like you did to go out and enjoy the outdoors. They should have been a little nicer and you should have been a little nicer. 50 YARDS IS WAY TOO CLOSE. I fish all year and can't wait for duck season to come around. I do enjoy it more when all the fair weather people put their boats away so I am not having someone toss a spinner bait at my decoys.

Too bad your favorite spot is one of four spots on the whole lake. Here is a map of the blind locations..... http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/...ingfoot Early Season Waterfowl Rules_2013.pdf

One in four chance of catching some nice bass from the sound of it.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks Fishinful for posting some relevant information. As I read the laws and understand the situation, the thread starter violated the following section:

(1) Placing oneself in a location in which he knows or should know that his presence may affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for or otherwise affect the feasibility of the taking of the wild animal by the hunter, trapper, or fisherman;

The TS knew that hunting was occurring (he saw the decoys from afar) and then placed himself 50 yards from the hunters. 

As a dedicated carp fisherman, I often invest 24 to 48 hours in setting up a spot and waiting long hours for the carp to find my chum. I would not appreciate a bass fisherman coming into my area - even if for 5 minutes.

Sir, just admit that you did wrong, learn from it. The first rules of holes is: if you find yourself in a hole, quit digging.


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I stopped reading one you said you are a bass fisherman......Explains a lot


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the post fishingful. This further illustrates my point as they were not in the marked blind area. Instead of being back in the bay they were to the right of the 3 on the point facing NE and claiming the entire area from the left shore north of the bay and everything between their position and the hangar east and south. The rock throwing occurred south of their position and around the bend and out of sight of their blind. The rocks were thrown through thick brush and trees 75ft downshore of their position. I would love to know if they had a permit. I did buy a nice little HD camcorder with an external directional mic so i can record future dealings with hunters. Mounting the holder on my boat this weekend. And just to be clear. Making threats of physical harm to an unarmed person while you are holding a firearm is a serious offense. Only wish i had the cam on Sunday.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

GMR_Guy said:


> Thanks Fishinful for posting some relevant information. As I read the laws and understand the situation, the thread starter violated the following section:
> 
> (1) Placing oneself in a location in which he knows or should know that his presence may affect the behavior of the wild animal being hunted, trapped, or fished for or otherwise affect the feasibility of the taking of the wild animal by the hunter, trapper, or fisherman;
> 
> ...



My main point is that the lake is open all year to fishermen (I take advantage of that) but duck and goose hunters have to apply and pay for a chance to and be lucky enough to receive a special permit to hunt in one of four 50 yard wide spots on the lake for a short season (I try to take advantage of that). These guys get up early go out set up and then have a guy casting at them as the waterfowl are coming in. 

Its a respect issue. I fish during duck season but make sure to avoid hunters when I am out. I am mobile they are not.

Here are the odds from the draw.....
blinds applied odds
Mogadore Reservoir & Wingfoot Lake Early Waterfowl Hunt	16	635	1:40

So a 1 in 40 chance of getting drawn to hunt the lake. That may be the only time you get the chance to in your lifetime.

I am not saying the retaliation by the duck hunters was excusable. But they should not have had to take any action at all because you should not have been within 50 yards of them on a 569 acre lake. I can cast 50 yards.


----------



## Chillaxin1 (Jul 5, 2013)

tilefish there is no other way to put it besides you were acting like a pure idiot. I don't hunt water fowl but I bow hunt public land and I alway's have rabbit and squirrel hunters come stomping through. I give a whistle and make sure they aknowledge me and they alway's wave and move out of the area. It's knuckle heads like you that give the rest of us a bad name. I hope you forget your plug in your boat next time out with your little weaselly camcorder. That way I can go retrieve it and listen to you scream like a little girl as your boat sinks.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

tilefish said:


> Thanks for the post fishingful. This further illustrates my point as they were not in the marked blind area. Instead of being back in the bay they were to the right of the 3 on the point facing NE and claiming the entire area from the left shore north of the bay and everything between their position and the hangar east and south. The rock throwing occurred south of their position and around the bend and out of sight of their blind. The rocks were thrown through thick brush and trees 75ft downshore of their position. I would love to know if they had a permit. I did buy a nice little HD camcorder with an external directional mic so i can record future dealings with hunters. Mounting the holder on my boat this weekend. And just to be clear. Making threats of physical harm to an unarmed person while you are holding a firearm is a serious offense. Only wish i had the cam on Sunday.


That bay is not that big and they should have been in it or a bit closer to the point but not around it if the lily pads are still thick in there you cant get into the back of it its really shallow. If you are any place in that bay you are within range of pellets especially BB 3.5 in shells. If they were around the point shame on them if you were in the bay shame on you.

But again.......you should not have been within 50 yards of them on a 569 acre lake

"The rocks were thrown through thick brush and trees 75ft downshore of their position."

And now your 75 feet from them? That is 25 yards


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

To tilefish's defense, he said that he did not go in front of the blind location... i agree 50 yards is close, i usually stay 100 yards from the blind location, but again, he did not go in front. it kind of depends on the shoreline he was fishing too, if it was a straight-line shore, 50 yards should be ample distance... if it was a "C" shaped shoreline 50 yards may have put him in a shooting lane, which would not be good.
His boat being 50 yards away would not affect the Goose hunt... last year i stayed in a area 50-100 or so yards behind a blind that was on a reed island... the hunters killed Geese, and i killed Crappie... we all got along. those hunters realized that if they were fishing public water, that the lake would be shared. Sure they only get limited time on the water to hunt for the year, but they are on PUBLIC water. If it was that much of a problem, the lake would be closed to fishermen during hunting season. I'd much rather be fishing during Goose season, then hunting the week of deer gun season on public land... now thats dangerous.
I also agree the hunters should not have been throwing rocks... that's dumb.
To everyone elses defense, once the hunters made an issue out of it, he pry should have just left the area to avoid the inevitable confrontation... kind of like this thread was from the start. [email protected]+:B it's that time of year


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

Odd... If I dive (used too - again - younger things), DNR, CG, and local sheriffs were all up my butt about the buoy (Diver-Down on Portage Lakes, Berlin, Lake Erie) and the Flag... 

Perhaps a grand idea might be some type of buoy (they are already putting out decoys). Please don't suggest the decoy is enough (I had to have a float and a flag flying - and still the morons would motor over to see what you were doing), I usually - in the zone - don't pay that much attention to the waterfowl.. Moral of the story, if you are not level-headed and cordial - stay OFF PUBLIC LANDS, especially if you have a weapon and an attitude.

I agree - big lake, its only for a week, etc...

But the fact they threw anything - OPEN YOUR MOUTH - sound carries over water. I doubt if I heard - "HEY we are goose hunting here - not sure you knew", that I would do anything more than waive, say good luck and find a new spot.

The suggestion chucking rocks will disturb their prey less than yelling - whatever.

Boater should have yielded , Hunters should have yielded too. Isn't that what this is all about - great outdoors - or are they simply YOUR great outdoors?

Both wrong, period (no matter how right - the wrongs negate anything else).

I only threw gas on the fire - it was already burning...


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Fishingful it was every bit of 75 ft. They had to run to catch up with me before i was out of their reach. My position at that point is around the bend not out in their hunting area. They would have to shoot through trees to to hit where i was. I circled out around their decoy area and moved back toward shore once i was south of their position. If you have fished that area the point moving south curves back west and is almost behind where they were. I was 75 ft from shore. I was leaving the area. I only stayed after they started throwing rocks. Otherwise i would have been completely gone.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

papaperch..... Divorces don't always happen because of adultery or pedophilia as maybe the case in your situation. Sometimes divorces happen because of long term illness and financial hardship. What are you gonna do next, crack wise about my mom who died of cancer? Go ahead. I understand that there is an emptiness inside you that makes you feel good laughing at other peoples misfortune. See ya on the water.[/QUOTE]


Thats it for me you are not worth teaching anything to . When name calling is resorted to it revels the intelligence level of the accuser. 

Go thru life blind to every point of view but your own ; you will deserve the result.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Boater should have yielded , Hunters should have yielded too. Isn't that what this is all about - great outdoors - or are they simply YOUR great outdoors?

Both wrong, period (no matter how right - the wrongs negate anything else).




Exactly.........


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Agreed. Done!


----------

